# So now that the CHEESE is back, any ants thinking about taking it easy until March?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Perhaps there are some ants who would clear more than the CHEESE, and thus they will abstain from it?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

at $300 per week? Well, that would mean they didn't go online much. Now $600 a week was a different story.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Don’t get any cheese, but also not driving. Probably not at least until my one-year hiatus anniversary on March 8th. Maybe I’ll just do one ride to celebrate and start another hiatus. 🤔


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm hoping the free cheese keeps the drivers off the road leaving more business for me, screw that.


----------



## Hunter6205 (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Is this new coronavirus variant not an issue with you people? It's multiple times more contagious which makes it an elevated super spreader. 
Of course, I'm going to continue to avoid any contact with outside people, especially from every part of the world that U/L drivers are susceptible to. 
You want to be the tough guys and not wear mask and go to your super spreader churches,. ....I say ...Go right ahead. 
How about going to the Georgia super spreader event coming up for the Senate vote with this incompetent, selfish, pandering carnival barker who is fleecing his cult followers for every penny he can in order to maintain his standard of living?aa

I speak for myself......I don't see any daylight until, at least, until the third quarter of 2021. Shot and all.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Is this new coronavirus variant not an issue with you people? It's multiple times more contagious which makes it an elevated super spreader.
> Of course, I'm going to continue to avoid any contact with outside people, especially from every part of the world that U/L drivers are susceptible to.
> You want to be the tough guys and not wear mask and go to your super spreader churches,. ....I say ...Go right ahead.
> How about going to the Georgia super spreader event coming up for the Senate vote with this incompetent, selfish, pandering carnival barker who is fleecing his cult followers for every penny he can in order to maintain his standard of living?aa
> ...


As you know, I don't often agree with you but you hit the nail on the head with everything you said here. I wish more people would think about this virus the way you do. I support your time prediction and I think that is a best case scenario.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

I know I'm going to sound stupid but how do you get the free unemployment money


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Is this new coronavirus variant not an issue with you people? It's multiple times more contagious which makes it an elevated super spreader.
> Of course, I'm going to continue to avoid any contact with outside people, especially from every part of the world that U/L drivers are susceptible to.
> You want to be the tough guys and not wear mask and go to your super spreader churches,. ....I say ...Go right ahead.
> How about going to the Georgia super spreader event coming up for the Senate vote with this incompetent, selfish, pandering carnival barker who is fleecing his cult followers for every penny he can in order to maintain his standard of living?aa
> ...


Right now every 16th person officially had/have it already in this country. Looks like it's a little bit too late to worry about spreading this virus.



csullivan68 said:


> I know I'm going to sound stupid but how do you get the free unemployment money


Gotta move to US first


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I've been incentivized by the Federal government to take it easy until March.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> at $300 per week? Well, that would mean they didn't go online much. Now $600 a week was a different story.


Unemployment is 300 + 175 = 475/week. No car use whatsoever

40 hrs Ubering at $15/hr gross for one week = $600 - $100 for week of gas = $500. 
Car depreciates , tires, brakes and oil changes needed .

I'll stay home thanks &#128591;


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Big Lou said:


> Is this new coronavirus variant not an issue with you people? It's multiple times more contagious which makes it an elevated super spreader.
> Of course, I'm going to continue to avoid any contact with outside people, especially from every part of the world that U/L drivers are susceptible to.
> You want to be the tough guys and not wear mask and go to your super spreader churches,. ....I say ...Go right ahead.
> How about going to the Georgia super spreader event coming up for the Senate vote with this incompetent, selfish, pandering carnival barker who is fleecing his cult followers for every penny he can in order to maintain his standard of living?aa
> ...


I still can't put myself in the position of risking my life for a $5 ride.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> this incompetent, selfish, pandering carnival barker who is fleecing his cult followers for every penny he can in order to maintain his standard of living?aa


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'll stay home thanks


if you can live on that amount, pay all your bills etc; power to you.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

It's a tough call because when the free cheese is out there, it means there are significantly fewer drivers out there, as well as increased demand for trips and deliveries because people have more money and free time on thier hands. With almost no competition and higher ride and delivery demand, you can make a ton of money. The last time this happened I was pulling in 1500 to 2000 a week, as supposed to my typical 600-800. Work hard for 2000 or get 500 for doing nothing?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I've been incentivized by the Federal government to take it easy until March.


Not me, I've been incentivized by Chairman Xi to take it easy till March.

It's HIS bug that did this.
It's HIS money that is going into my checking acct every two weeks.
It is HIM that my new president will be reporting to.

When do I get my China passport?



MikhailCA said:


> Right now every 16th person officially had/have it already in this country. Looks like it's a little bit too late to worry about spreading this virus.


That's true.
We'll be at herd immunity soon.

This bug is quite contagious, but not very virulent.
With 98%+ survival rate I wonder what all the fuss is about.

Now, the survival rate for small business ... well, that's another story.
There will be a lot more casualties because of that than any ill effects from the China bug.
But, not to worry because there will be a neighborhood WalMart, or Target, or some other China reliant big box nearby to serve your needs.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

csullivan68 said:


> Work hard for 2000 or get 500 for doing nothing?


for which ever pays the rent, groceries, etc. You know the bills.



UberBastid said:


> With 98%+ survival rate I wonder what all the fuss is about.


it's odd the folks here who concentrate on deaths only and rarely take notice of the hospitals. AND, for TBA have you ever figured 2% of 330m? It's a really, really, really big number. Just saying. Carry on.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Not me, I've been incentivized by Chairman Xi to take it easy till March.
> 
> It's HIS bug that did this.
> It's HIS money that is going into my checking acct every two weeks.
> It is HIM that my new president will be reporting to.


I see nothing here to argue with.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Perhaps there are some ants who would clear more than the CHEESE, and thus they will abstain from it?


Okay, who are you? And what have you done with the real @jeanocelot?

Or perhaps you are him, and you wound up on Santa's banned list for being naughty?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 541157


Correction...........It's not free for his twilight zone eyed cult followers.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Okay, who are you? And what have you done with the real @jeanocelot?
> 
> Or perhaps you are him, and you wound up on Santa's banned list for being naughty?


A bug in the Facebook system for login has stopped me from logging in, and so I have set up a new account, and will use it until that works again.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> A bug in the Facebook system for login has stopped me from logging in, and so I have set up a new account, and will use it until that works again.


That sucks. I would try resetting my password and logging in manually. Worth a try.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> That sucks. I would try resetting my password and logging in manually. Worth a try.


Believe me, I'd tried everything. I also have a problem using the Facebook Firefox add-on to send a link to Facebook Friends. AIUI, there has been some security issues, so Facebook has closed off some avenues.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Big Lou said:


> Is this new coronavirus variant not an issue with you people? It's multiple times more contagious which makes it an elevated super spreader.
> Of course, I'm going to continue to avoid any contact with outside people, especially from every part of the world that U/L drivers are susceptible to.
> You want to be the tough guys and not wear mask and go to your super spreader churches,. ....I say ...Go right ahead.
> How about going to the Georgia super spreader event coming up for the Senate vote with this incompetent, selfish, pandering carnival barker who is fleecing his cult followers for every penny he can in order to maintain his standard of living?aa
> ...


It will MUTATE
REPEATEDLY !

UNTILL IT COMES INTO YOUR HOUSE

TO GET YOU !


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Right now every 16th person officially had/have it already in this country. Looks like it's a little bit too late to worry about spreading this virus.
> 
> 
> Gotta move to US first


Using your logic MichailCA, with that many people already carrying the virus, a bit too late to worry?

You, of course, have the option to throw caution to the wind and just let it happen to you.

I on the other hand will continue to do what it takes to keep me and my family home minimize the spread. Even when I get the vaccine, I'll still follow the science and wait for the day when we can get back to our lives and watch our small businesses thrive once again.

It's been 11 months since this virus started and you would think the debate is over when it comes to mask and washing hands. It's not a debate anymore, it's petulant children continuing their tantrums just like a spoiled child told not to stick a fork in the socket.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> it's petulant children continuing their tantrums just like a spoiled child told not to stick a fork in the socket.


amen.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> It will MUTATE
> REPEATEDLY !
> 
> UNTILL IT COMES INTO YOUR HOUSE
> ...


It doesn't know where I live, so I'm safe.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

People be finding any excuse to live on welfare. lmao


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

I filed for this week but the status displayed as "No Benefit". Are States still waiting for funds from the Treasury? They need to start getting those money printing machine rolling fast.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I can’t go back to work because they started my background but all the DMV‘s in my state are closed. So they can’t get my driving records.
But honestly hey if the government is giving out free money, I’ll take it.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

Steve appleby said:


> I can't go back to work because they started my background but all the DMV's in my state are closed. So they can't get my driving records.
> But honestly hey if the government is giving out free money, I'll take it.


Have they asked you to verify your income? In my PUA portal, they haven't asked for it. I want to send it so they can get my payment start rolling.


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

dacheeese said:


> Have they asked you to verify your income? In my PUA portal, they haven't asked for it. I want to send it so they can get my payment start rolling.


dont do anything and dont provide anything until they ask you might mess up your claim just wait to certify tomorrow everything will be fine


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

I personally had 4 family members in the hospital at tge same time a few months ago. Ages 12 , 42 45 75 and 82.

Young girl in hospital for a week. 

42 year old woman 2 days in hospital 

45 male sucking on oxygen for a month

75 year female sucked on oxygen for a month. Didn't make it.

82 year old 3 weeks in hospital. At home now.

Go ahead and take a chance. I'm staying home.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

dacheeese said:


> Have they asked you to verify your income? In my PUA portal, they haven't asked for it. I want to send it so they can get my payment start rolling.


Just send them your 1099. That's all they asked for in my state. Plus they go off your 2019 1099 so you should be good.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

One approach is to find some work that won't pay you until March, so it won't count as income. I have a friend (grad student) who signed-up to do some research for a science paper. She doesn't get paid until the project is done, then she gets one big check (well, "big" is kind of an exaggeration).


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Believe me, I'd tried everything. I also have a problem using the Facebook Firefox add-on to send a link to Facebook Friends. AIUI, there has been some security issues, so Facebook has closed off some avenues.


I have no facebook.

I can log in fine.

Try just logging in.

Don't be a Zuckerfool


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> It's been 11 months since this virus started and you would think the debate is over when it comes to mask and washing hands. It's not a debate anymore,


Exactly.
Despite the evidence, people still believe masks are the cure-all answer for this thing.
Now they're keeping the fear alive with a so-called super contagious strain.
And these knuckleheads will tell you they are 'following the science', locking themselves in their bubble house.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Exactly.
> Despite the evidence, people still believe masks are the cure-all answer for this thing.
> Now they're keeping the fear alive with a so-called super contagious strain.
> And these knuckleheads will tell you they are 'following the science', locking themselves in their bubble house.


Here we go again! Another flat earth coronavirus denier.
As I've stated earlier, it amazes me that after all we know and have vetted, there is still right wing cult believers that consder it is a matter of debate.
I'm glad these blessed people are immune to any family or close friends who have succumbed or are sick because of this virus. I know I have and that makes me more vigilant in keeping that virus from infecting my family.

I don't know what else to call it but to "follow the science". What do the deniers follow? AON, FOX, Newsy, Newsmax, or Breitbart News? Or is it the now famous Trump "alt" truth?

These are the very people that will believe the end of the world is near and Jesus will come down and pluck out the faithful from the ruins of Jerusalem into the heavens and sit on the godly clouds and eat bonbons all day long. Give me a break.

We're so near the end of this deadly virus, and yes, the dangerous variant makes it even worse. 
Is this the Democrats plan to win back votes by culling out the GOP with this virus?

https://ballotpedia.org/Government_..._to_the_coronavirus_(COVID-19)_pandemic,_2020


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> What do the deniers follow?


Wait...so who are the 'deniers'?
Are they the ones who don't believe in facts, truth, data, science, because that would be YOU and your Covid Cult.

See, you have it backwards.
YOU are the one believing what the government, bureaucrats, corporations, Globalists, mainstream media is telling you.
THAT is the conspiracy.
It's a psychological mindf*ck and you fell for it, hook line and sinker.

YOU and your Covid Cult are more akin to the flat-earther, as you run and hide to your bubble, DENYING to accept the science, data, facts trying to tell you the earth is round.
So keep DENYING, keep your blinders on and listen to the voices telling how to think, as you anxiously await your vaccine shot of kool-aid.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Wait...so who are the 'deniers'?
> Are they the ones who don't believe in facts, truth, data, science, because that would be YOU and your Covid Cult.
> 
> See, you have it backwards.
> ...


Nice try!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Wait...so who are the 'deniers'?
> Are they the ones who don't believe in facts, truth, data, science, because that would be YOU and your Covid Cult.
> 
> See, you have it backwards.
> ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Despite the evidence, people still believe masks are the cure-all answer for this thing.


who said that? Can you provide a link? Whenever I see a mention of masks in the media they all say wearing a mask REDUCES the spread; none say it eliminates spread. Do you understand the difference?

Not one said 100% protected; hence my question to you. Please provide, thanks you are the best.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Ignatowski said:


> One approach is to find some work that won't pay you until March, so it won't count as income. I have a friend (grad student) who signed-up to do some research for a science paper. She doesn't get paid until the project is done, then she gets one big check (well, "big" is kind of an exaggeration).


Technically that would be unemployment fraud.



Amos69 said:


> I have no facebook.
> 
> I can log in fine.
> 
> ...


My other account here was via Facebook, who makes it easy to set up accounts (for some reason, uberpeople.net wouldn't allow me to set up an account via E-mail when I had first tried a year or so ago).


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Do you understand the difference?


Certainly, but you knew that.

The thing is, YOU don't know the difference since....


SHalester said:


> Not one said 100% protected


...including me. LOL

Another debunked 'Gotcha' moment.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm hoping the free cheese keeps the drivers off the road leaving more business for me, screw that.


I am on the same page as you. I have a full time job so I won't be getting any checks, but I sort of like that the free cheese will keep other ants from logging on and leave more work for me. I don't mind working. I am sort of addicted to work.



O-Side Uber said:


> Unemployment is 300 + 175 = 475/week. No car use whatsoever
> 
> 40 hrs Ubering at $15/hr gross for one week = $600 - $100 for week of gas = $500.
> Car depreciates , tires, brakes and oil changes needed .
> ...


Makes sense for you in this case. For myself, since I can't qualify anyways, I figure I may as well be out there on the road. Best of luck to you...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> The thing is, YOU don't know the difference since....


What are you blithering about now? And still, no answer to the question I posed upstream. **** nobody would notice that?

You have debunked nothing. Spread some verbal diarrhea around, but provided no factual basis for our 'opinions' and when tagged you fold.

Do better.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SHalester said:


> And still, no answer to the question


Asked and answered.
Re-read my post or have someone else read it and explain it to you.


SHalester said:


> when tagged you fold.


Despite knowing you are a full-on troll, I nonetheless responded to your every query, with facts, science, data, sources, and professionalism.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Re-read my post or have someone else read it and explain it to you.


No. You didn't answer the question I posed to you. You blathered, moaned and whined and took the goal posts off the field and hid them.

So, in our opinion, when does the "a" vaccine cross over from being 'experimental'. For TBA, that was the question. I understand if you can't answer, even tho it IS the opinion you posted here. I was merely asking at what point does it cross out of that classification.

At this point going to cricket mode might be the only way to save face; or just answer the question and the debate continues.

Don't be a noob.

Now, try again. ANSWER the question; go back and read your post first, tho. OK?

Next.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I am on the same page as you. I have a full time job so I won't be getting any checks, but I sort of like that the free cheese will keep other ants from logging on and leave more work for me. I don't mind working. I am sort of addicted to work.


Yep! With the first lockdown BS I stopped driving for 3 months and when I went back in June it was super busy with no ants on the road. Many pax said it was impossible to get a ride. So maybe with the cheese handouts in the works I will give it a shot when all the ants stay home!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SHalester said:


> go back and read your post


I don't need to.
I wrote it. Duh.


SHalester said:


> You didn't answer the question I posed to you


Sure I did.


SHalester said:


> I understand if you can't answer


I can and did.


SHalester said:


> just answer the question


Again, asked and answered.
If you are unable or unwilling to read and understand an answer, maybe think about not asking a question.
Or, if you find my answer unsatisfactory, you may consider using a search engine to find the very same information I'm providing to you.

But I know you're just trolling.
Doesn't bother me.
I think it's funny and bonus, it makes you look foolish. 
Especially now you're trolling 2 different threads on an issue in another thread. LOL
Troll on Trollster.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> But I know you're just trolling.


actually I'm not. I asked a very simple question to one of your blathers. You refused to answer it. I suspect you are so embarrassed to have wrote it you can figure out how to get out of the mess you made. It is very understandable.

You can get out of this mess by just answering when does a vaccine leave the 'experimental' status. There it is again your convenience.

tick, tock. tick, tock.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Wait...so who are the 'deniers'?
> Are they the ones who don't believe in facts, truth, data, science, because that would be YOU and your Covid Cult.
> 
> See, you have it backwards.
> ...


Sheep are a dime a dozen and will always do what they are told. Then they wonder why their lives are so miserable and look to blame anyone who doesn't think like them.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

SHalester said:


> at $300 per week? Well, that would mean they didn't go online much. Now $600 a week was a different story.


600 a week where ?
600 one time payment . THATS ALL


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

BunnyK said:


> Sheep are a dime a dozen and will always do what they are told. Then they wonder why their lives are so miserable and look to blame anyone who doesn't think like them.


And after people CHOOSE to voluntarily stay home and take subsistence living hand outs instead of at least attempting to earn more, they continue to not SAVE, not DEVELOP skills, and not CULTIVATE independence to survive the next crisis the world throws at us.

The 70 year war on poverty has yielded what? a bigger and bigger wealth gap. The wealthy are more than willing to throw pennies at you to stay poor and dependent on their "alms." Your dependence is their power. The phrase "too big to fail" is an example of how rich entities leverage peasant needs for mortgages and business loans into government bailouts that keep their caviar fresh and tasty.

But sure, stay home and watch Netflix while raking in your free money. The Great Satan of America will carry you as a burden.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> 600 a week where ?
> 600 one time payment . THATS ALL


Reading

It's fundamental.

He was referencing the last stimulus package which added $600 to UI claims through the PUA program


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Reading
> 
> It's fundamental.
> 
> He was referencing the last stimulus package which added $600 to UI claims through the PUA program


Living in the present too. 
How long ago was that ? 
6 months ?


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

And driving for Uber and demolishing your own car is gonna make you rich ?

LMAO


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Sorry pal, you are in the wrong place. Check the “ I did not cut it as a driver “ forum . You’ll be at home there.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Sadly I could not certify for unemployment for the last 2 weeks CA EDD would not let me. I was hoping they would of had the system updated by now.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

HPClays said:


> And after people CHOOSE to voluntarily stay home and take subsistence living hand outs instead of at least attempting to earn more, they continue to not SAVE, not DEVELOP skills, and not CULTIVATE independence to survive the next crisis the world throws at us.
> 
> The 70 year war on poverty has yielded what? a bigger and bigger wealth gap. The wealthy are more than willing to throw pennies at you to stay poor and dependent on their "alms." Your dependence is their power. The phrase "too big to fail" is an example of how rich entities leverage peasant needs for mortgages and business loans into government bailouts that keep their caviar fresh and tasty.
> 
> But sure, stay home and watch Netflix while raking in your free money. The Great Satan of America will carry you as a burden.


If the wealthy throw enough at me, I am more than content. A Rational Economic Actor would view the CHEESE as money that has already been earned, and then a job in lieu of the CHEESE would be considered as being worth the marginal difference between what the CHEESE would bring in and what the job would bring in. Oh, and stuff like ObamaCare is just a different style of CHEESE. At some point, presuming that basic living costs have been paid for, the net return for the job on a per-time basis becomes so low that the Rational Economic Actor would determine that his time and sloth are worth more than what that marginal difference is. Economists call this a worker's Reservation Wage. I myself put a "hassle wage" on my saving money of at least $10/hr, and that's on me doing work myself, at my own schedule, and on my own terms, and not "working for the man", so I would need at least that marginal amount to work a typical job. For example, I've just finished cleaning out a pair of window A/C units (i.e., leaves, rust, grime, etc.), and my doing that, I've set up those units for much more life; I could have just thrown them away and bought new ones for $250 each or so, but it was worth it for me to work on it at my leisure. (That they took longer than I had expected perturbed me , but was still is worth.)


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I totally respect the decision to stay home if the person is over 50 or has health issues. What bothers me is how some people accuse those who are out working as being “deniers” or “spreading the virus”. 



If everyone stayed home our country would cease to exist. Those of us who are willing to assume the risk to go out and work make it possible for vulnerable people to stay home.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> Sorry pal, you are in the wrong place. Check the " I did not cut it as a driver " forum . You'll be at home there.


Wait, wait .. * looking around * 
I thought I was there ... no?

This is a forum for a bunch of successful, affluent Uber drivers?
Oh ... jeeze ... my GPS must be malfunctioning ....
Maybe you can direct me ??


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

HPClays said:


> And after people CHOOSE to voluntarily stay home and take subsistence living hand outs instead of at least attempting to earn more, they continue to not SAVE, not DEVELOP skills, and not CULTIVATE independence to survive the next crisis the world throws at us.
> 
> The 70 year war on poverty has yielded what? a bigger and bigger wealth gap. The wealthy are more than willing to throw pennies at you to stay poor and dependent on their "alms." Your dependence is their power. The phrase "too big to fail" is an example of how rich entities leverage peasant needs for mortgages and business loans into government bailouts that keep their caviar fresh and tasty.
> 
> But sure, stay home and watch Netflix while raking in your free money. The Great Satan of America will carry you as a burden.


Great words . You know we not always see eye to eye but this is really good . Unfortunately , education is not enough . We need to keep updating our skills for the next challenge . And that job never end if we want to survive .



UberBastid said:


> Wait, wait .. * looking around *
> I thought I was there ... no?
> 
> This is a forum for a bunch of successful, affluent Uber drivers?
> ...


You got to take your medication after breakfast .!!!! Jajaja


----------

